# Sticky  Member's Frogs & Vivariums



## dendrob

Feel free to post pictures of your frogs, vivs, and anything else related.


----------



## MarkJ

Since I am having problems posting this image here because I am a failure...here is the link to my new 5 gallon vert tank that I got at frogday and have recently planted and finished! well except for the interior lid just a few quick pics
http://www.frognet.org/gallery/album32

thanks to Deven from Terra5designs for the supplies!


----------



## Guest

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/t ... ?album=675

theres my monster since ive crammed more plants and wood to the water feature. i got rock now. and a few lil tetras swimmin around... they wont stay still for a pic though. (and i need some better lighting, notice most the moss is gone.... :lol: )


----------



## tarotwolf

Hi everyone. I'm Dave. My wife and I just picked up our first frogs (long time snake handlers). Here's a couple shots of what we put together.


----------



## Tazely

ok I'm lame too hope this works. Old tank from long ago, only pic I can find right now


----------



## frogface

Nice! Beautiful frogs


----------



## sasha

*D. azureus juvies from Bill Schwinn*

Here are the 3 juvies I got from Bill- who by the way is super helpful with info! If you are in the market, I couldn't recommend him enough! Aren't they sa-weet???

OK, having trouble uploading photos... will get them up soon


----------



## sasha

Awesome!!!:d


----------



## sasha

This one's name is Paisley. Can you guess why? *wink*


----------



## eldalote2

I love Paisley! She has such cute markings!


----------



## gothic dart frog

wow markj u did that in a 5 gallon??? very cool


----------



## TheOregonKid

sasha said:


> this one's name is paisley. Can you guess why? *wink*


LOL...Wow, thats awesome!


----------



## lyndonvang

These are my juvenile leucomelas banded AZDR line.


----------



## sasha

*Catherine's blues*

hi all, this is my 55 gal, with a hopeful pair of azureus. 

Pictures by catherlee1 - Photobucket

got them from Bill Schwinn (in Tampa, Florida)- gotta give him a shout out 'cause he's been incredibly helpful and supportive, and has beautiful healthy critters!


----------



## reptij

lyndonvang said:


> These are my juvenile leucomelas banded AZDR line.


hey what are those plants with green and white on the leaves i have some and ive been wanting to know the name.


----------



## Steven rider

Here,s my babys


----------



## heatfreakk3

Here's a 18x18x18 zoomed I just built. It's going to house probably my 2 subadult mint terribilis, plus another one when I get one.


----------



## Illustrator

Peru habitat 100% Peru plants and frogs. A true habitat imitation:








Four month of growing int the tank:
















My thread:http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/67737-diy-office-peru-habitat.html#post592465


----------



## motydesign

trying to get some depth in my shots and high vibrance... but im still learning


----------



## Paul

some really great vivs here, a real viewing pleasure. Kudos to all!


----------



## extremekx




----------



## motydesign

lets bumb this thing back, there are some vivs out there that should post up here.
here are a few of mine including a recent one.








































group shot


----------



## Illustrator

My latest terrarium.









More about the process of making the terrarium:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/89557-65x35x50cm-terrarium-swede-style.html


----------



## diggenem

extremekx said:


>


The first shot doesn't even look like a viv it looks like you took a pic of a path in a forest.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chazuta




----------



## Dart_Man

Some pics of my new ViV! 26 gal bow front Aqueon. Still growing in. Comments appreciated! Check out the full post under my username entitled "My First ViV!!"


----------



## fystol

Really like the way this tank looks!!


----------



## Dart_Man

fystol said:


> Really like the way this tank looks!!


Which tank are you referring to? There are a lot on this page, and even more on this thread. Hoping you meant mine!!


----------



## blauw




----------



## onemetalknee

I just finished this viv. Made from a commercial glass door freezer.
Dart Frog Freezer Vivarium - YouTube
Enjoy
Robert Baxter


----------



## frogwatcher

All of the viv's on this thread are great. I wish I had a freezer to work with. Oh the posabilities. I would tear it down to do it again and again. That would be a fun project.


----------



## amazonangel

Gorgeous frogs and vivariums!


----------



## floundern45

here is a few of my frogs....
i don't know what morf this is, i got it from a pet store that said it was dyeing, it s been around for 6 months now and still going!


tinc

new baby 
 
azureas


----------



## jrodkinsey

This was my Trimeresurus trigonocephalus setup that I had for about five years until recently just getting rid of him.


----------



## floundern45

one of my favorite snakes, why did you get rid of him? 
terrarium looked great too..


----------



## jrodkinsey

Thanks floundern45! I moved to Georgia which is a illegal state to own venomous. Had the little guy for about five years. For his first year I had to assist feed pinky heads because he was so small and would not eat on his own. By far one of the prettiest snakes I've ever worked with.


----------



## vivarium_jon

*A couple of vivarium pictures*

Please tell me what you think.


----------



## vivarium_jon

Here are a couple 12 x 12 x 18 with Ranitomeya pairs occupying. Let me know what you think.


----------



## jrodkinsey

Very nice vivarium_jon! Love the setups!


----------



## RichardA

motydesign said:


> group shot



Are those 5.5 gallon verts on the left?

Great set up!


----------



## Trey

Just picked these guys up


----------



## mitchy

This is my first tank. Not sure what kind of dart I should put in there. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Please let me know what you think! Thanks!

My first vivarium - YouTube


----------



## AuntieK

This is my first poison dart frog. I've had him for almost a year now. I'm going to be getting 4 imis soon and the tank I've made for them is the first one that I made the background for. Below is the picture of how it looks at the moment, it still isn't finished yet.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kolykaf

Our fine spot leukomela viv after 3 months of growth... 55 gal, 2 independent waterfalls into the "lagoon" , a fogger of course, and LED lighting-


----------



## Aldross

Here's a look at my current setups and a couple shots of some camera shy frogs.






And here are my FBT(I know not PDF but I still think these are some of the funniest frogs out there).


----------



## Yeay!Froggies!

Here are some pics of my Dasha's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dlanigan

I call this little dude "Bandit" due to his personality and the full black stripe across his eyes. I like him. 



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Okita

Two of our Ranitomeya vanzolinii we got from the Hamburg Pa Reptile show  The one is VERY bold and is out at all times.


----------



## sleijd

Here's a vid from my frogroom. my smallest tanks in cm are 45x45x60 exos. I prefer custom made tanks with more depth,but I had room for the exos and figured why not.

hope you enjoy

a finish frogroom - YouTube


----------



## aspidites73

Tad close up.


----------



## Bawb_b

My two FineSpot Leucs! One of them has a really cool marking! (Hidden Mickey)

Sorry for the upside down posts. Newb here


----------



## davispm

*Re: A couple of vivarium pictures*



vivarium_jon said:


> Please tell me what you think.


I really like the one on the right, the layers look awesome. Good work, im jealous!


----------



## jridge

A pic of my first tank that I've been working on. (No frogs yet, just plants for now). Im having a lot of fun with the mini rain forest and reading up on the types of frog. Will get some in the new year I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angela P

tarotwolf said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Dave. My wife and I just picked up our first frogs (long time snake handlers). Here's a couple shots of what we put together.


Great job! My fiance and I just put our first dart frog tank together....I'm a long time frog keeper but only ever had one set of darts.


----------



## jridge

Second attempt at a tank. 75 gallon split into two...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravorak

My new tincs and their home. First time with darts.


----------



## ameratsnake

Some pics of my theloderma frogs.


----------



## Ohyoufancy

Happy Lil Galac


----------



## TapDart91




----------



## TapDart91




----------



## Aldross

Few of my frogs willing to show themselves.
Photos of the SI were taken by Tom.


----------



## Aldross

Finally moved the SI into their permanent viv


----------



## ameratsnake

It's been a long time comming.


----------



## Ohyoufancy

some Galacs


----------



## TheHarlequin

Photo of my yellow terribilis male


----------



## adrewroberts80

Just a couple shots of my second build. No frogs yet but planning on some soon after some initial grow out. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpping

Some of our darts. No mixing worries...each has their own viv.


----------



## rpping

Viv photos: Pic # 1 - Powder Blue, Pic #2 - Highland Bronze Auratus, Pic #3 - Boulanger and Pic # 4 - Patricia.


----------



## Dartnewbie

tarotwolf said:


> Hi everyone. I'm Dave. My wife and I just picked up our first frogs (long time snake handlers). Here's a couple shots of what we put together.


Beautiful!!


----------



## jsard85

My first attempt at a vivarium. Built the back wall and have everything planted minus some jave moss and more vines on the top right. Springtails and isopods also have been added now time to wait a month or so and I'll add a few R. Amazonica "Arena Blanca".


----------



## jsard85

Forgot to attach


----------



## toxicterribilis

My Absolute Favs In The Collection...


----------



## Dcairelli

So many cool vivs. I'm new to dart frogs and instantly addicted.


----------



## Wolf Guy

Here are some pics of my first viv (a work in progress):


----------



## Wolf Guy

A few more pics:


----------



## Wolf Guy




----------



## Wolf Guy

False Bottom:


----------



## Wolf Guy

Getting there:


----------



## Wolf Guy

Some LED shots


----------



## Wolf Guy

Some Phalaenopsis (I didn't know these weren't ideal for frog vivs, but they appear to be doing fine).


----------



## Wolf Guy




----------



## Wolf Guy

closeup of viv:


----------



## Wolf Guy

Dendrobates azureus (I'm sure there's a million photos of these guys on this board, but I love sharing these photos)!


----------



## Wolf Guy

More azureus:


----------



## Wolf Guy

One more


I'm taking name requests, so far I have

Tessarion

Need two more please


----------



## cameronfarris627

Name one snow short for John snow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reece93

my pair of pumillio Cristobal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onemetalknee

Hello, I built this around a 150 gallon wide tank about 6 years ago. I silicon-ed 3 10 gallon tanks inside of it on the back inside. Those are the "land" portion for planting, Foamed into the back wall different huts and planters. The front portion of the aquarium with the glass painted is about 7 inches in dept and the width of the unit (76 inches) and the height of the 10 gallon tanks (12 inches) is full of water. The 7 inch width of water is covered by a 1x8 pvc board from Lowe's. the two 4 inch caps hold 4 inch pvc thin wall canisters half filled with gravel so that a 1 quart Kerr jar sets inside for a ff feeder. I change out the ff jar with a plastic lid with vents and 1 , 1/4 inch hole for the ff to exit with a few holes in the cap to exit. This uses all of the space in the 150 gallon and circulates a drip system in from the top. I have vents with fans and a feeder hole at the top left and right side that funnels treated flies to the bottom area (they fall on the top of foamed in huts) Just replanted trying to find a heard of Highland Bronze to put in there. I have 4 tads coming tomorrow but still looking for about 4 more juvies to add to it. It is about 500 gallons including the water uhat is hidden and about 275 gallons of usable frog space. Hollar if you have any Highland Bronze for sale. Thanks
Onemetalknee


----------



## ds51

wow there some fantastic vivarium there
give me some ideas what to do with my build


----------



## zolnierzslu

R.imitator varadero


----------



## thrain

I couldn't figure out how to do the photos thing, so i turned to imgur =) https://imgur.com/gallery/CDudQho

please feel free to critique/criticize because i'm open to learning more! i think frog "number 1" has short tongue syndrome because it doesn't flick out a 1.5" tongue like its siblings and i've been giving him/her extra doses of repashy vitamin a plus... but there doesn't seem to be improvement 
anyways, "number 1" misses about 70% of the time he goes in for a "fruit walk" and ends up glomping on it with his mouth instead of the tongue flick. again, any advice/critique is welcome

are my frogs ALL too skinny???? i noticed that many frogs on this forum and online are more rotund/pudgy looking. is that healthy? i don't want anorexic frogs or to be accused of animal mistreatment!


----------



## PumilioTurkey

did an admin delete my thread?


Can't find although I posted it like 5min ago?


----------



## Capsized

My 100 gallon fine spot leuc vivarium.









Sent from my LG-H871S using Tapatalk


----------



## Pepepepe

Hello, it’s my first time posting here and wanted to ask what time of ranitomeya or oophaga could I get with certain characteristics like medium difficulty ass I own 2 tincs and froglets from them and 4 auratus starting to reproduce. Other characteristics would be colorful and not very shy. I own a 78 gallon tank and was thinking on housing 4 Ranitomeyas or small oophagas but didn’t know which. 

Thank you.


----------



## Troutman141

Here's my tank growing in nicely


----------



## FroggerFrog

Troutman141 said:


> Here's my tank growing in nicely
> View attachment 298109


One question: Do you currently have frogs in there? I’m seeing a lack of leaf litter and there’s no such thing as no leaf litter!

But seriously, if I’m correct, I see a lack of leaf litter which is essential to dart frogs. Add some (preferably magnolia leaves) and your tank is ready to go!


----------



## Kribensis

This is the viv for my juvenile terribs. It has more leaf litter than it appears, and also isn’t always this wet. The manzanita branches over the middle don’t serve much of a purpose, but the frogs seem to like the cover they provide. i don’t have many frog pics (they‘re camera shy), but I can try to find some old ones from when I first got them. 

I've somehow managed to grow a bit of moss on one of the branches. I don't know how, as the humidity is never excessively high, but I stuck it there, and it grew. However it did it, I'm not complaining. 

Ignore the terrible picture quality, the device I used for these pictures has the camera quality of a potato.


----------



## lazurensi

Here’s one of my better pics of my R. Sirensis “Biolat” male, I love how he has spots all the way down his middle stripe because it’s not too common in this morph )


----------



## fishingguy12345

lazurensi said:


> Here’s one of my better pics of my R. Sirensis “Biolat” male, I love how he has spots all the way down his middle stripe because it’s not too common in this morph )
> 
> View attachment 298312


Lovely frog!


----------



## lazurensi

fishingguy12345 said:


> Lovely frog!


thank you!!


----------



## FroggerFrog

lazurensi said:


> Here’s one of my better pics of my R. Sirensis “Biolat” male, I love how he has spots all the way down his middle stripe because it’s not too common in this morph )
> 
> View attachment 298312


Wow! I love Rainitomeya!


----------



## Patterhorn

These are mine I have one with two azureus both female, one with a hand me down gargoyle gecko,and one that's just plants and isopods.


----------



## Patterhorn

I've ripped plants out of my azureus setup many times and its looked very different in the past .


----------



## Ctoliva

Fist time posting but here are my tanks


----------



## Ctoliva




----------



## Ctoliva




----------



## Ctoliva




----------



## Ctoliva




----------



## Ctoliva




----------



## jp1618

Extremely happy with how these three are settling in! _Ranitomeya imitator _"Yurimaguensis"


----------

